# Drop Shot Fishing



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm just starting into the world of drop shot rigs and wondered if anyone had any tips on what works best as far as soft plastics and fishing method (jigging, slow retrieve, etc.) I've heard you really can't go wrong, but wondered what you all had the most success with.

Thanks!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Not just light line and deep water. I fish 8lb mono on a spinning reel, a Zoom finesse worm nose hooked on a little Gamakatsu drop shot hook and pitch it toward cover. Just drag it back. Obviously need to be careful with that light line, but I've caught a lot of fish doing that. You can bulk up the line, hook and bait and pitch it wherever you want. Power Shotting the kids call it. 

Or go traditional and fish it deep.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Although it has been many years for me i'll be tutoring a pair of boys to some forms of finesse fishing the drop shot is among them and not having done this for a long time I did some research on it stumbled on this line and hook set up instead of tying the hook to get the set at out horizontal place at sinker stop, hook and another sinker stop allowing it to be adjustable worked for me at home and waiting to give it a try for fish.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BtweenShots said:


> Although it has been many years for me i'll be tutoring a pair of boys to some forms of finesse fishing the drop shot is among them and not having done this for a long time I did some research on it stumbled on this line and hook set up instead of tying the hook to get the set at out horizontal place at sinker stop, hook and another sinker stop allowing it to be adjustable worked for me at home and waiting to give it a try for fish.


If I am interpreting your description right, the hook is just simply threaded on the line between two sinker stops, it's not tied on at all? If I am right in my interpretation, I don't see it working too well. When you set the hook, the hook is going to slide on the line. I don't know of any sinker stop that holds well enough that it would stop the hook from sliding when you put pressure on it.

My guess is you're not going to get a very good hook set. And no, you don't set the hook on a drop shot like you do with a jig or a Texas rig, but you still need enough resistance to start hook penetration.

It may work on soft mouthed fish like crappie and the like, but I don't see it working for bass or walleye. Only one way to find out though.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks guys! I've been somewhat successful this Spring, but still not catching the Smallmouth at Alum although many others seem to be hitting them. I've actually had more success on using a ned rigged senko thus far, but only catching largemouth. Water temps in Alum were teetering on high 50's over the weekend so I'm guessing the spawn is on for the Smallies. Still looking forward to a great year with my 11 and 14 year old on the water.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

I rig mine tied on, feed the leftover line back through the hook so it forces the hook to point upward. Use the leftover line (often referred to as "tag" line) to tie on or clip on a sinker. I use a number of plastics but my fall back emergency plastic has and always will be Gulp minnows.






Flukemaster is great at tutorials. You can also check out KVD and B.Lat's tutorials.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I fish some very clear heavily pressured ponds and I use a fluorocarbon leader with small green pumpkin baits. I seem to catch smallies on more downsized baits. Cylindrical style drop shot weights slip through rocks and debris better.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Here is what works for me.

I use a 6'6 medium fast spinning rod. 8/10 lb braid, 4/6 pound floro leader, I use a uni-uni knot for the two lines. Palomar knot, with 24-12" of tag end for the weight. For the hook I will use usually a #2 drop shot hook from VMC. I like Pline floro, and power pro braid (I have had the same setup tied all summer, no break offs). Some guys use a swivel I do not. For the weight I either use a drop shot weight or a bell style weight. You can also create this rig using 2 bobber stoppers, one above the hook, one below the hook, if you do not want to use a palomar know for whatever reason.

I keep the drag very loose, and adjust as needed.

If I am crappie or perch fishing I will do a double drop shot rig.

How it fish it depends on what I see on the electronics. Often I will vertical jig it, and vary the action based on what I am fishing for. I will sometimes slow drag it drifting with my kayak. I have caught a lot of fish both ways. I will also cast and drag on bottom.

For baits, I love the Berkeley gulp minnows in 2.5", you'' catch just about anything with these. I also love the fluke jr, super fluke. And any shaky head worm is great for bass. I will rig these wacky, or weedless, or nose hooked, again depends on what I am doing. Zoom Caterpillars are a GREAT bait also, they are small, and have awesome action rigged wacky. Colors depend on the usual factors.

Drop shotting is probably my favorite way to fish soft plastics right now, and very productive. I wouldn't go fishing without it tied on. I have caught catfish, bass, gils, perch, crappie on it, and if I am looking to just have a fun day catching anything its what I go to.


I am sure you will get a lot more help from some of the other guys, but this is what works for me in the kayak.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

BadgerYaker said:


> Here is what works for me.
> 
> I use a 6'6 medium fast spinning rod. 8/10 lb braid, 4/6 pound floro leader, I use a uni-uni knot for the two lines. Palomar knot, with 24-12" of tag end for the weight. For the hook I will use usually a #2 drop shot hook from VMC. I like Pline floro, and power pro braid (I have had the same setup tied all summer, no break offs). Some guys use a swivel I do not. For the weight I either use a drop shot weight or a bell style weight. You can also create this rig using 2 bobber stoppers, one above the hook, one below the hook, if you do not want to use a palomar know for whatever reason.
> 
> ...





****sorry didnt realize how old this thread was*****


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

BadgerYaker said:


> ****sorry didnt realize how old this thread was*****


No worries on this being an old thread! What a great and thorough reply!!! Love it and Thank you!!!!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I tie my hook on with a Palomar knot. Makes it stick straight out. And strong.


----------

